# Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon



## Sporadic

Now on Twitter! - http://twitter.com/KindleFreeFinds

If you know of a title that isn't on the list or if you notice a book is no longer eligible, post and I'll edit the list. *If you are a self-publishing author, do not bring up your own book(s). Have one of your readers suggest it to me and than I will add it!*

I don't plan on adding any public domain books that are up on Amazon. If you want public domain titles, get them from *Feedbook* or if you must buy it, mobi has some great, cheap collections on *Amazon*

Enjoy and please tell your friends! 

_(Note: There are no referral links in any of my hyperlinks. If you like this thread and are planning to purchase something from Amazon, please support KindleBoards by using *this referral link*. Thanks!) _

*Free Novels & Non-Fiction*

A Passion Most Pure (Daughters of Boston, Book 1) by Julie Lessman [Christian Romance] *JUST ADDED! 03/15/09*
A Rush of Wings (A Rush of Wings Series #1) by Kristen Heitzmann [Christian Romance] *JUST ADDED! 03/15/09*
A Very Special Delivery by Linda Goodnight [Romance] 
Amberville with Bonus Material by Tim Davys [Noir Thriller] 
Autobiography of a Yogi (Reprint of Original 1946 Edition) by Paramhansa Yogananda [Hinduism] 
Baby Bonanza by Maureen Child [Romance] 
The Bride's Baby by Liz Fielding [Romance] 
The Civic Potential of Video Games by Joseph Kahne, Ellen Middaugh & Chris Evans [Educational Report] 
Confronting the Challenges of Participatory Culture: Media Education for the 21st Century by Henry Jenkins [Educational Report] 
Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch by B.J. Daniels [Romantic Suspense] 
Dancing in the Moonlight by RaeAnne Thayne [Romance]
The Dark Tide (With Bonus Material) by Andrew Gross [Suspense] *JUST ADDED! 03/15/09*
Dead Witch Walking (The Hollows, Book 1) by Kim Harrison [Paranormal Romance] 
Economic Report of the President by Council of Economic Advisers [Analysis] 
The Future of Learning Institutions in a Digital Age by Cathy N. Davidson & David Theo Goldberg [Educational Report]
Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry [Romantic Suspense] 
His Lady Mistress by Elizabeth Rolls [Romance] 
Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart [Romance] 
Irresistible Forces by Brenda Jackson [Romance] 
The Joy of Pregnancy: The Complete, Candid, and Reassuring Companion for Parents-to-Be by Tori Kropp [Women's Health] 
Kiss Me Deadly by Michele Hauf [Romance]
Living and Learning with New Media: Summary of Findings from the Digital Youth Project by Various Authors [Educational Report] 
Love Yourself and Let the Other Person Have It Your Way by Lawrence Crane & Lester Levenson [Self-Help]
Male Call - Hot Zone Book 1 by Denise A. Agnew [Erotica] *JUST ADDED! 03/16/10*
Moonstone by Marilee Brothers [Young Adult Fantasy] 
More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea by Tom Reynolds [Memoir] 
Once a Cowboy by Linda Warren [Romance] 
Rides a Dread Legion (with Bonus Material) by Raymond E. Feist [Fantasy] *JUST ADDED! 03/15/09*
Saving Sailor: A Novel by Renee Riva [Christian Young Adult Fiction] 
Serial by Jack Kilborn [Horror]
Slow Hands by Leslie Kelly [Romance] 
Speed Dating by Nancy Warren [NASCAR Romance] 
Take One (Above The Line Series #1) by Karen Kingsbury [Christian Romance] *JUST ADDED! 03/15/09*
Tumor Chapter 1 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon [Graphic Novel] [Chapters 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 & 8 are available for $0.99]
The Wild's Call by Jeri Smith-Ready [Romance]
Young People, Ethics, and the New Digital Media: A Synthesis from the Good Play Project by Carrie James [Educational Report]

*Free Novellas/Short Stories*

The Hunters by Jason Pinter [Short Story Mystery]
My Soul to Lose by Rachel Vincent [Short Story Paranormal Romance]
Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #1: Precipice by Jack Johnson Miller [Short Story Science Fiction]
Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #2: Skyborn by Jack Johnson Miller [Short Story Science Fiction] 
Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #3: Paragon by Jack Johnson Miller [Short Story Science Fiction] 
When Night Falls by Margaret Daley [Short Story Suspense]

*$1 & under*

The Kiribati Test by Stacey Cochran - $0.01 [Science Fiction Thriller] 
Sudoku Volume 1: Interactive Sudoku Puzzles for Kindle 2 and Kindle DX - $0.01 [Game] 
Word Morph Volume 1 by Leonid Braginsky - $0.01 [Game] 
Informing Communities: Sustaining Democracy in the Digital Age by The Knight Commission on the Information Needs of - $0.80 [Political]
Nurse Jackie by Liz Brixius & Linda Wallem & Evan Dunsky - $0.80 [TV pilot script] 
Advantage Disadvantage by Yale R. Jaffe - $0.99 [Sports] 
Barracuda by Mike Monahan - $0.99 [Police Thriller] 
Between Here and Here by Amy Bloom - $0.99 [Short Story Fiction] 
Bones by Mark Wheaton - $0.99 [Horror Novella] 
Deadly Gamble: The First Charlie Parker Mystery by Connie Shelton - $0.99 [Mystery]
God is Closer Than You Think by Mike Darretta - $0.99 [Christian] 
The Healthy House Answer Book: Answers to the 133 Most Commonly Asked Questions by John Bower - $0.99 [Home Design]
Last Tuesday by Mark Wheaton - $0.99 [Horror Novella] 
Luthiel's Song: Dreams of the Ringed Vale by Robert Marston Fannéy - $0.99 [Fantasy] 
The Magic Flyswatter: A Superhero Tale of Africa, Retold from the Mwindo Epic by Aaron Shepard - $0.99 [Children's Fiction]
The Monkey King: A Superhero Tale of China, Retold from The Journey to the West by Aaron Shepard - $0.99 [Children's Fiction]
The Mountain of Marvels: A Celtic Tale of Magic, Retold from The Mabinogion by Aaron Shepard - $0.99 [Children's Fiction]
Mighty Hammer Down (Legend of Reason Series) by David J. Guyton - $0.99 [Fantasy] 
Numenon (Bloodsong Series) by Sandy Nathan - $0.99 [Adventure]
Pacific Avenue by Anne L. Watson - $0.99 [Literary Fiction] 
The Second Ship (The Rho Agenda: Book One) by Richard Phillips - $0.99 [Technothriller] 
Shipwrecked and Seduced by Amanda McCabe - $0.99 [Historical Romance] 
Skeeter: A Cat Tale by Anne L. Watson - $0.99 [Humor]
The Songs of Power: A Finnish Tale of Magic, Retold from the Kalevala by Aaron Shepard - $0.99 [Children's Fiction]
Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder - $0.99 [Technothriller]
Soul Intent by Dennis Batchelder - $0.99 [Technothriller] 
Sunday Billy Sunday: A Memoir by Mark Wheaton - $0.99 [Horror] 
Timothy Tolliver and the Bully Basher by Aaron Shepard - $0.99 [Children's Fiction]
Tumor Chapter 2 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99 [Graphic Novel] 
Tumor Chapter 3 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99  [Graphic Novel] 
Tumor Chapter 4 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99 [Graphic Novel] 
Tumor Chapter 5 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99 [Graphic Novel] 
Tumor Chapter 6 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99 [Graphic Novel] 
Tumor Chapter 7 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99 [Graphic Novel] 
Tumor Chapter 8 by Joshua Hale Fialkov & Noel Tuazon - $0.99 [Graphic Novel] 
The Variant by John August - $0.99 [Short Story Spy-Fi]

*$1 & Under Self-Published*

A Different Tune by L.K. Campbell - $0.99 [Historical Romance] 
A Sleep Of Years by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Romance] 
A Writer's Journey in Poetry & Prose by Gregory Bernard Banks - $0.99
The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Historical Fiction]
Admiral's Ghost: Book One in the Onyalum Series by NB VanYoos - $0.99 [Science Fiction] 
After Life by Jaron Lee Knuth - $0.99 [Zombie Horror] 
Along Came A Demon by Linda Welch - $0.99 [Paranormal Mystery] 
Amber Page by Stacey Cochran - $0.99 [Young Adult Action] 
Anathema (Sojourner Trilogy #3) by Maria Rachel Hooley- $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy] 
An Inconvenient Marriage by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
An Unlikely Place for Love: The Revised Version by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
Are You Still Submitting Your Work to a Traditional Publisher? by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Writing Advice] 
The Bargain by Jacqueline Winslow - $0.99 [Romance]
Bobby's Trace by Edward C. Patterson -$0.99 [Horror] 
Broken Bulbs by Eddie Wright - $0.99 [Science Fiction] 
The Bum Magnet by K.L. Brady - $0.99 [Chick Lit] 
The Cairo Conspiracy by Allen E. Wiesen - $0.99 [Suspense Thriller] 
Childproofed by Reese Reed - $0.99 [Chick Lit] 
Cutting the Cheese by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Humor] 
Days' End by Scott L. Collins - $0.99 [Technothriller] 
The Death Trip by Marion Stein - $0.99 [Medical Thriller] 
Declination (Right Ascension) by David Derrico - $0.99 [Science Fiction] 
Death of a Cure (A Thomas Briggs Novel) by Steven H. Jackson - $0.99 [Mystery] 
Dragon Ring by Lettie Prell - $0.99 [Fantasy Sci-Fi] 
The Ecomancer by Chris Jones - $0.99 [Technothriller] 
Elfhunter (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is) by C S Marks - $0.99 [Fantasy] Sequel now available for $0.99
Eye of the Beholder by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
Faking It by Elisa Lorello -$0.99 [Romance Erotica]
Falling In Love With Her Husband by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
FINAL SOLUTION by Jason Michael Hiaeshutter - $0.99 [Suspense Thriller] 
Finding Juliet by Frank Sennett - $0.99 [Romance]
The Fourth World (The Legend of the Locust) by Laurence Moroney - $0.99 [Young Adult Science Fiction] 
Forty Days by tommy jonq - $0.99 [Short Story Collection] 
THE GATEWAY (Harbinger of Doom) by Glenn G. Thater - $0.99 [Epic] 
Gemini Tiger: A Novel for the Unhooked by tommy jonq - $0.99 [Contemporary Romance] 
Gold Star Wife by L.K. Campbell - $0.99 [Historical Romance] 
Halloween Candy: Three Tales of Horror by Douglas Clegg - $0.99 [Horror]
The Haircut, a New Year's Tale by Donna Callea - $0.99 [Romance] 
Healing Touch by Jenna Anderson - $0.99 [Romance Novella] 
His Redeeming Bride by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack - $0.99 [Mystery] 
Jane of Chelsea: Lady Amaranth and the Ring of Shallot by J. J. Edwards - $0.99 [Adventure] 
Killer Drug by Peter Rost - $0.99 [Thriller] 
Killing Mum by Allan Guthrie - $0.99 [Crime Fiction Novella] 
Legacy of the Ghost: Book 2: Lord of Chaos Trilogy by Tanner Artesz - $0.99 [Fantasy] 
Look Away Silence by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Romance]
Loving Eliza by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
The Mach Band Region by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Horror] 
Mankind's Worst Fear by David L Erickson - $0.99 [Science Fiction] 
Meant To Be by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese - $0.99 [Humor Post-Apocalyptic] 
Moonlight by Keith Knapp - $0.99 [Horror] 
Mr. Penumbra's Twenty-Four-Hour Book Store by Robin Sloan - $0.99 [Short Story Technothriller] 
Night Camp by L.C. Evans - $0.99 [Children's Horror] 
No Irish Need Apply by Edward C. Patterson -$0.99 [Romance] 
October Breezes by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Coming Of Age] 
Ordinary World by Elisa Lorello - $0.99 [Contemporary Romance] 
Quest for the Simurgh by Marva Dasef - $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy] 
Ravenshade (A Tale of Alterra, The World That Is) by C S Marks - $0.99 [Fantasy] 
Recollections: A Baby Boomer's Memories of the Fabulous Fifties by Jim Chambers - $0.99 [Memoir] 
Regression by Kathy Bell - $0.99 [Science Fiction] 
Relocating Mia by Rebecca Lerwill - $0.99 [Romantic Thriller] 
Right Ascension by David Derrico - $0.99 [Science Fiction] 
The River by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Horror Suspense] 
Romancing Adrienne by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]
Rowan of the Wood by Christine & Ethan Rose - $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy] 
The Seasoning of Rebecca by Claude Limoges - $0.99 [Historical Fiction] 
Second Sight (Sojourner Trilogy #2) by Maria Rachel Hooley- $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy] 
Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy by Tanner Artesz - $0.99 [Epic Fantasy] 
Shameless Shorts Anthology by Various Authors - $0.99 [Short Story Collection] 
Sojourner (Sojourner Trilogy #1) by Maria Rachel Hooley & Justine Oglehed - $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy]
Starstrikers (The Galaxy Collision Series) by Ken McConnell - $0.99 [Science Fiction] 
The Storms of Eternity by Robert Williams - $0.99 [Science Fiction]
Sudden Death by Michael Balkind - $0.99 [Murder Mystery] 
The Summoner by Gregory Bernard Banks - $0.99 [Short Story Science Fiction]
Surviving an American Gulag by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Memoir] 
The Takers: Book One of the Oz Chronicles by R.W. Ridley - $0.99 [Horror] 
Tiger's Curse by Colleen Houck - $0.99 [Paranormal Romance]
Toe Popper by Jonny Tangerine - $0.99 [Suspense] 
Turning Idolater by Edward C. Patterson - $0.99 [Mystery] 
Twilight in the Spaces Between by David R Williams - $0.99 [Horror] 
Unbroken Hearts by Anna Murray - $0.99 [Western] 
The Undead Situation by Eloise J. Knapp - $0.99 [Zombie Apocalyptic] 
Wet Desert by Gary Hansen - $0.99 [Technothriller] 
With This Ring, I Thee Dread by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance] 
Wistril Compleat by Frank Tuttle - $0.99 [Fantasy] 
Wrapped by Meryl McQueen - $0.99 [Romance] 
A WORLD WITHIN by James Somers - $1 [Fantasy]
American Enigma: The End of the Presidency (The Rise of the One World Ruler) by Sean Michael Hummle - $1 [Political Thriller] 
The American Book of the Dead by Henry Baum - $1 [Apocalyptic Fiction] 
Baling by Carol Hanrahan - $1 [Young Adult]
Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) by Sierra Rose - $1 [Paranormal Romance] 
The Chronicles of Soone - Rise of Lucin by James Somers - $1 [Fantasy] 
CLAWS by Stacey Cochran - $1 [Horror/Suspense] 
The Colorado Sequence by Stacey Cochran - $1 [Suspense/Thriller]
Dance Among the Stars by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Short Story Inspirational]
Eleganta: A novel of Fairykind by Denny Swartzlander - $1 [Fantasy] 
HALLOWED BE THY NAME by James Somers - $1 [Suspense Thriller] 
HALLOWED GROUND by James Somers - $1 [Suspense Thriller] 
The Horns of September by Wendy Potocki - $1 [Horror Mystery] 
Law of the Land by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Short Story Futuristic] 
Love in a Time of Zombies by Paul Gude - $1 [Zombie Horror] 
New Life Incorporated by Maria Rachel Hooley & Cameron Blackwell - $1 [Science Fiction] 
The Nine Lives of Clemenza by Holly Christine -$1 [Fiction Philosophy]
Not Fit For Human Consumption: A Comedic Farce by Elmore Hammes - $1 [Comedic Farce]
The ORDER of SHADDAI (The Realm Shift Trilogy) by James Somers - $1 [Fantasy] 
The Ostrich, A Tale of Flightless Adventure: Book 1 of the Qistone Trilogy by Stephen W. McNamee - $1 [Fantasy Adventure] 
PERDITION'S GATE by James Somers - $1 [Action] 
The Purifier's Tale by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Short Story Horror] 
THE REALM SHIFT by JAMES SOMERS - $1 [Fantasy] 
Sage: Tales from a Magical Kingdom by Maria E. Schneider - $1 [Fantasy]
Sever: five tales of horror by Ty Johnston - $1 [Short Story Collection Horror] 
SILENT SCREAM by James Somers - $1 [Short Story Action] 
Surviving the Fog by Stan Morris - $1 [Horror] 
The Third Kiss: Dorian's Dream by Heather Killough-Walden - $1 [Paranormal Romance] 
Uncovered Passion by Christopher & Melissa Golliday - $1 [Paranormal Romance Novella]
What's So Great About Salvation? by James Somers - $1 [Christian Study] 
The White Lady Murders by Wendy Potocki - $1 [Supernatural Murder Mystery]


----------



## ldenglish

What a great list! I hope my Kindle can take all the downloads I'm about to subject it to! Thanks for all your hard work putting it together.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ldenglish said:


> I hope my Kindle can take all the downloads I'm about to subject it to!
> Linda


If you are going to d/l a lot at a time. . .be aware that the device will want to index. Response may be slow and battery may drain faster than you are used to. . . .an option is to do the d/l just before bed and plug it in overnight. Then it should be mostly done with a full charge by morning!


----------



## ladyvolz

Wow, thank you for the tremendous amount of work an time putting this list together, posting it and including the links.  It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Gibbo

Thx sporadic I'm sorry to see you leave Mobileread  but thx for your great work


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Gibbo--

welcome to KindleBoards!  When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.  We're very happy that Sporadic has decided that KindleBoards is the right home for his great thread.  Take a look around, we've got another Bargain Book thread in the Book Bazaar that has bargains up to $5 plus our resident KB authors will be glad to tell you all about their books!

Betsy


----------



## rho

Wow thanks for all that work - 

I'm surprised by how many of them I had and I still picked up a few new ones ...


----------



## Gibbo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Gibbo--
> 
> welcome to KindleBoards! When you get a chance, head on over to Introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself. We're very happy that Sporadic has decided that KindleBoards is the right home for his great thread. Take a look around, we've got another Bargain Book thread in the Book Bazaar that has bargains up to $5 plus our resident KB authors will be glad to tell you all about their books!
> 
> Betsy


Thx betsy for the warm welcome


----------



## Sporadic

Thank you everybody  Remember this is your list. If you have any suggestions, please tell me them and I'll see what I can do.

Would you guys be interested in a Self-Published Short Stories section?

Here's some self-published titles to hold us over until the first of the month (which is usually a very busy day for me with new titles being added and some titles being removed)

*Added Self-Published*

Saint Nicholas, The Christmas Story by Matthew Eldridge - $0.99 [Historical Fiction]

The Death Trip by Marion Stein - $0.99 [Medical Thriller]

The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) by Kevis Hendrickson - $0.99 [Fantasy]

Celtic Evil: A Fitzgerald Brother Novel: Roarke (The Fitzgerald Brothers) by Sierra Rose - $1 [Paranormal Romance]

PRISONER 392 by Jon F. Merz - $1 [Short Story Thriller]

THE BRANK OF KHOSADAM by Jon F. Merz - $1 [Short Story Horror]

A Writer's Journey in Poetry & Prose by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Autobiography]

The Purifier's Tale by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Short Story Horror]

The Summoner by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Short Story Science Fiction]

Dance Among the Stars by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Short Story Inspirational]

Law of the Land by Gregory Bernard Banks - $1 [Short Story Futuristic]

Sever: five tales of horror by Ty Johnston - $1 [Short Story Collection Horror]

Shadow of the Ghost: Book 1: Lord of Chaos Trilogy by Tanner Artesz - $0.99 [Epic Fantasy]

Wistril Compleat by Frank Tuttle - $0.99 [Fantasy]



Ann in Arlington said:


> If you are going to d/l a lot at a time. . .be aware that the device will want to index. Response may be slow and battery may drain faster than you are used to. . . .an option is to do the d/l just before bed and plug it in overnight. Then it should be mostly done with a full charge by morning!


I usually just click buy now, delete them when they come in through the wireless and redownload them at my leisure. I love how everything is tied to my account.



Gibbo said:


> Thx sporadic I'm sorry to see you leave Mobileread  but thx for your great work


Nah, it's no big deal. When I realized I was only going there to update my thread and saying to myself "yeah a majority of the users are trolls but this small group of users are awesome", it was time to move on. I don't want to contribute to them getting new users. My decision was pretty much confirmed when I went to the site today to ask them to please make their own replacement list and not to copy and paste my post from here. The copycat thread was sticked and I was banned/ip blocked from root so I can't even look at the front page without a proxy  lol I wish them luck in their future endeavors.

Welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Sporadic

-edit Would you guys be interested in a Twitter account that only posts new finds along with a link back to this forum/thread?

-------------

Only one free book so far. Strange usually the first of the month is a flood of free books from the publishers.

I'll be editing this post all day with any finds so keep an eye out.

*Added*

The Spirit Of Revival: Discovering the Wisdom of Jonathan Edwards by R.C. Sproul & Archie Parrish [Christian Theology]


----------



## MariaESchneider

Sporadic said:


> -edit Would you guys be interested in a Twitter account that posts new finds along with a link back to this forum/thread?
> 
> Only one free book so far. Strange usually the first of the month is a flood of free books from the publishers.
> 
> I'll be editing this post all day with any finds so keep an eye out.
> 
> *Added*
> 
> The Spirit Of Revival: Discovering the Wisdom of Jonathan Edwards by R.C. Sproul & Archie Parrish [Christian Theology]


Maybe it's a Christmas thing--like all retailers, this is their biggest sales month. They may be hoping their earlier promos now lead to solid sales for the month!


----------



## digimuzik

Sporadic said:


> -edit Would you guys be interested in a Twitter account that only posts new finds along with a link back to this forum/thread?


Most definitely! I just found your original thread after a tedious search through Google for 'Kindle book price drops' and variants.

Do books often raise in price from free, or do they generally stay free for awhile?


----------



## Sporadic

digimuzik said:


> Most definitely! I just found your original thread after a tedious search through Google for 'Kindle book price drops' and variants.
> 
> Do books often raise in price from free, or do they generally stay free for awhile?


Alright  -edit Twitter account is up. http://twitter.com/KindleFreeFinds

It depends. I've seen books that were only free for a few hours to books that have been on the list since I started tracking them back in March. Usually, most stay free for a month or two before returning to the normal price. It's always a smart idea to jump on them whenever you see them.

Welcome to the forum! Please spread the word to any other Kindle owners you know and enjoy your stay.


----------



## crebel

Thanks for all the work you do to keep this up Sporadic.  Since you asked us to post of we found something no longer eligible:  Down Home Dixie, The Italian's Chosen Wife and Mistress in Private (all romances) are all over $3.00 now instead of $1.00 or under.

Chris


----------



## Sporadic

Looks like it was a day late 

*Added*

Already Dead: A Novel by Charlie Huston [Vampire Hard-Boiled Mystery]

The Wallflower: A Hunting Love story (Halle Puma Series Book 1) by Dana Marie Bell [Erotica]

Philippians: The Fellowship of the Gospel by Kent R. Hughes [Christian Exposition]

Wit'ch Fire by James Clemens [Fantasy]

Orcs by Stan Nicholls - $1 [Fantasy]



crebel said:


> Thanks for all the work you do to keep this up Sporadic. Since you asked us to post of we found something no longer eligible: Down Home Dixie, The Italian's Chosen Wife and Mistress in Private (all romances) are all over $3.00 now instead of $1.00 or under.
> 
> Chris


Thank you for informing me  I usually go through every link once a week to check for dead deals...which is very tedious to be honest. Any help on that front is appreciated.


----------



## Sporadic

*Removed*

A Kiss of Shadows by Laurell K. Hamilton [Erotica Fantasy] Price went from free to $6.39

Adoption Is a Family Affair!: What Relatives and Friends Must Know by Patricia Irwin Johnston [Lifestyle & Home] Price went from free to $8.00

The Best of Robert E. Howard Volume 1: The Shadow Kingdom by Robert E. Howard [Anthology] Price went from free to $9.99

Black Sea Affair by Don Brown [Thriller] Price went from free to $9.59

By Reason of Insanity by Randy Singer [Thriller] Price went from free to $9.59

The Christmas Lamp by Lori Copeland [Religion Fiction] Price went from free to $9.59

The Demon Awakens by R.A. Salvatore [Epic] Price went from free to $6.39

Defiance (Navy Justice, Book 3) by Don Brown [Thriller] Price went from free to $8.79

Hostage (Navy Justice, Book 2) by Don Brown [Thriller] Price went from free to $9.59

Fireflies in December by Jennifer Erin Valent [Christian Fiction] Price went from free to $9.35

Halley's Bible Handbook with the New International Version by Henry H. Halley [Bible Study] Price went from free to $9.99

The Spirit Of Revival: Discovering the Wisdom of Jonathan Edwards by R.C. Sproul & Archie Parrish [Christian Theology] Price went from free to $7.99

Starfist: First to Fight by David Sherman & Dan Cragg [Military Sci-Fi] Price went from free to $6.39

The Templar Legacy: A Novel by Steve Berry [Suspense] Price went from free to $7.99

Trading in Danger by Elizabeth Moon [Space Opera] Price went from free to $6.39

Treason (Navy Justice, Book 1) by Don Brown [Thriller] Price went from free to $8.79

Unleashing the Power of Rubber Bands by Nancy Ortberg [Business] Price went from free to $9.99

The Twelve Lies of Christmas (Sophie Green Prequel) by Kate Johnson [Romantic Suspense] Price went from free to $2

Down Home Dixie by Pamela Browning [Romance] Price went from $0.48 to $3.60

The Italian's Chosen Wife by Kate Hewitt [Romance] Price went from $0.60 to $3.40

Mistress in Private by Julie Cohen [Romance] Price went from $0.67 to $3.40

Wedding Bell Blues by Heather Graham [Romance] Price went from $0.76 to $3.60

Blood Ties by Pamela Freeman [Epic] Price went from $1.00 to $9.99

Rising Tides by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Romance] *Removed from the Kindle store*

*Price Change*

THE BRANK OF KHOSADAM by Jon F. Merz [Short Story Horror] Price went from $1.00 to $0.99

PRISONER 392 by Jon F. Merz [Short Story Thriller] Price went from $1.00 to $0.99


----------



## digimuzik

Nuts! I didn't listen to you.  I meant to get a few of those free novels and figured, "oh, they've been around for awhile; no rush."  At least I had a couple of them.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added Self-Published*

Regression by Kathy Bell - $0.99 [Science Fiction]

CYBERDROME by Joseph & David Rhea - $0.99 [Technothriller]



digimuzik said:


> Nuts! I didn't listen to you. I meant to get a few of those free novels and figured, "oh, they've been around for awhile; no rush." At least I had a couple of them.


That's partially my fault. Guess I should have mentioned that alot of books go down near the first of the month (although that was a pretty massive number - 24 removed)

You should always snatch them when you see them though. They will be tied to your Amazon account forever regardless if the price goes up or not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note that, for those of you who, like me, have the forum set to read newest posts first, you can bookmark the first post of this thread so you go right to the complete list. Here's the link:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16096.msg308375.html#msg308375

Betsy


----------



## Sporadic

Thanks for the sticky guys 

*Added Self-Published*

MetaGame by Sam Landstrom - $0.01 [Science Fiction]

The American Book of the Dead by Henry Baum - $1 [Apocalyptic Fiction]

Legacy of the Ghost: Book 2: Lord of Chaos Trilogy by Tanner Artesz - $0.99 [Fantasy]


----------



## Kindy

*Sporadic I about had a heart attack when I found out you left mobileread. I had shared your link with all my friends. Whew!! I was oh-so-glad to find you here!!!! I'll just send this link to my friends now and tell them to delete the mobileread one. Again, THANK YOU so-o-o-o much for ALL the work you put into this list!! YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!   *


----------



## SongbirdVB

Thanks for the great list!  Just FYI, THE DUDE ABIDES is no longer free.  Darn it.


----------



## ScottLCollins

I just wanted to check in as I didn't see my book in there. It's a self-published book priced at .99. Days' End is a fiction thriller. How can I have it added to your list? Thanks


----------



## Sporadic

Kindy said:


> *Sporadic I about had a heart attack when I found out you left mobileread. I had shared your link with all my friends. Whew!! I was oh-so-glad to find you here!!!! I'll just send this link to my friends now and tell them to delete the mobileread one. Again, THANK YOU so-o-o-o much for ALL the work you put into this list!! YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!!!!
> *


*

I'm glad you found me. It was a split second decision to leave. Wish I would have thought about PMing everybody who posted in the thread about the move before I took off. Thank you for spreading the word to your friends. I really do appreciate it.



SongbirdVB said:



Thanks for the great list! Just FYI, THE DUDE ABIDES is no longer free. Darn it.

Click to expand...

Thanks and nice avatar 



ScottLCollins said:



I just wanted to check in as I didn't see my book in there. It's a self-published book priced at .99. Days' End is a fiction thriller. How can I have it added to your list? Thanks

Click to expand...




Sporadic said:



If you are a self-publishing author, do not bring up your own book(s). Have one of your readers suggest it to me and than I will add it!

Click to expand...

It's a quality control idea.*


----------



## Sporadic

*Added Self-Published*

The Storms of Eternity by Robert Williams - $0.99 [Science Fiction]

The Undead Situation by Eloise J. Knapp - $0.99 [Zombie Apocalyptic]

*Removed*

The Dude Abides by Cathleen Falsani [The Big Lebowski] Price went from free to $9.59

Apprentice by Steve Chalke [Christian Commentary] Price went from free to $9.59

Sin Boldly by Cathleen Falsani [Christian Advice] Price went from free to $9.99


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Vanish by Tom Pawlik [Inspirational Suspense]

Monday Night Jihad (Riley Covington Thriller Series #1) by Jason Elam & Steve Yohn [Suspense]

Credit to bellapixie for posting about these  Thank you

-edit *Added*

The Voice: New Testament by Thomas Nelson [Bible Retelling]

*Added Self-Published*

The Kiribati Test by Stacey Cochran - $0.01 [Science Fiction Thriller]


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Atomic Lobster by Tim Dorsey [Slapstick Action]

The Bride by Carolyn Davidson - $0.84 [Romance]

Between Here and Here by Amy Bloom - $0.99 [Short Story Fiction]

*Added Self-Published*

Days' End by Scott L. Collins - $0.99 [Technothriller]

Night Camp by L.C. Evans - $0.99 [Children's Horror]

The River by Maria Rachel Hooley - $0.99 [Horror Suspense]

*Price Change*

The Caliphate by Jack Stewart [Adventure] Price went from $0.99 to $0.01

Bought: One Island, One Bride by Susan Stephens [Romance] Price changed from $0.71 to $0.70

*Removed*

The Pawn (The Patrick Bowers Files, Book 1) by Steven James [Thriller] Price went from free to $7.99

MetaGame by Sam Landstrom [Science Fiction] Price went from $0.01 to $2.39

CYBERDROME by Joseph & David Rhea [Technothriller] Price went from $0.99 to $4.95

The Legend of Witch Bane (The Witch Bane Saga) by Kevis Hendrickson [Fantasy] Price went from $0.99 to $1.99

Time Storm 2012: Atlantis and the Mayan Prophecy by Juliann Farnsworth [Science Fiction] Price went from $0.99 to $1.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interestingly, _The Atomic Lobster_ by Tim Dorsey is a free pre-order available on Dec 29, but you can also get the book on Kindle now for $7.99 (Click on the author's name, then look at his list of books on Kindle. I was trying to find out more about the book as the Free book link doesn't have any description or ratings....

Betsy


----------



## Sporadic

BTackitt said:


> Sporadic thank you for all of this work.


Thank you for the praise  If you can, spread the word to any Kindle owners you may know



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Interestingly, _The Atomic Lobster_ by Tim Dorsey is a free pre-order available on Dec 29, but you can also get the book on Kindle now for $7.99 (Click on the author's name, then look at his list of books on Kindle. I was trying to find out more about the book as the Free book link doesn't have any description or ratings....
> 
> Betsy


I think it's the same book as the $7.99 edition but with bonus stuff (to help draw new readers to buy other Tim Dorsey books?)

The free one is 558 KB and the old $7.99 one is 371 KB


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Good point, Sporadic.  Hopefully it is the full Atomic Lobster and not a sample and bonus stuff....Amazon has been playing the free pre-order sample card lately.  But they sucked me in on this  one.  I ordered it.  Will post when it comes in.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Good point, Sporadic. Hopefully it is the full Atomic Lobster and not a sample and bonus stuff....Amazon has been playing the free pre-order sample card lately. But they sucked me in on this one. I ordered it. Will post when it comes in.


The free one is 558 kb in size, while the $7.99 one is 378 kb (I may not have memorized those exactly, but they are close). So either the free one is the full book, or it has a LOT of surplus material added to a small sample. I've ordered it also, we'll see.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Confronting the Challenges of Participatory Culture: Media Education for the 21st Century by Henry Jenkins [Educational Report]

MetaGame by Sam Landstrom [Science Fiction]


----------



## lmoroney

The Fourth World is now 99cents.

http://www.amazon.com/Fourth-World-Legend-Locust-ebook/dp/B002X793OC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260665062&sr=1-1

It's a Young Adult Sci-Fi novel. Think about it a little like Harry Potter with UFOs, based in an underground school where Aliens teach kids how to pilot flying saucers. Its a heartwarming family novel that I think all ages can read and enjoy...


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

The Prayers of Agnes Sparrow by Joyce Magnin [Christian Fiction]

*Added Self-Published*

Right Ascension by David Derrico - $0.99 [Science Fiction]

Declination (Right Ascension) by David Derrico - $0.99 [Science Fiction]

The Fourth World (The Legend of the Locust) by Laurence Moroney - $0.99 [Young Adult Science Fiction]



lmoroney said:


> The Fourth World is now 99cents.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fourth-World-Legend-Locust-ebook/dp/B002X793OC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260665062&sr=1-1
> 
> It's a Young Adult Sci-Fi novel. Think about it a little like Harry Potter with UFOs, based in an underground school where Aliens teach kids how to pilot flying saucers. Its a heartwarming family novel that I think all ages can read and enjoy...


Yeah, please don't pimp your own books in this thread. Have one of your readers recommend it be added. This is the last time I'll add a self-published book to the list suggested by the author.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Weaving Words by Kim Knox [Paranormal Erotica]

Midnight in Madrid by Noel Hynd [Christian Mystery]

Conspiracy in Kiev by Noel Hynd [Christian Mystery]

Here's Johnny!: My Memories of Johnny Carson, The Tonight Show, and 46 Years of Friendship by Ed McMahon - $0.91 [Biography]

*Price Change*

The Kiribati Test by Stacey Cochran [Science Fiction Thriller] Price went from $0.01 to free

*Removed*

The Wallflower: A Hunting Love story (Halle Puma Series Book 1) by Dana Marie Bell [Erotica] Price went from free to $2.80


----------



## lmoroney

> The Fourth World (The Legend of the Locust) by Laurence Moroney - $0.99 [Young Adult Science Fiction]
> 
> Yeah, please don't pimp your own books in this thread. Have one of your readers recommend it be added. This is the last time I'll add a self-published book to the list suggested by the author.


My aplogies -- I didn't see that requirement. It wont happen again.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Living and Learning with New Media: Summary of Findings from the Digital Youth Project by Various Authors [Educational Report]

Young People, Ethics, and the New Digital Media: A Synthesis from the Good Play Project by Carrie James [Educational Report]

The Civic Potential of Video Games by Joseph Kahne, Ellen Middaugh & Chris Evans [Educational Report]

The Future of Learning Institutions in a Digital Age by Cathy N. Davidson & David Theo Goldberg [Educational Report]

*Re-added Self-Published*

CYBERDROME by Joseph & David Rhea - $0.99 [Technothriller]

Time Storm 2012: Atlantis and the Mayan Prophecy by Juliann Farnsworth - $0.99 [Science Fiction]

*Removed*

MetaGame by Sam Landstrom [Science Fiction] Price went from free to $1.59

Here's Johnny!: My Memories of Johnny Carson, The Tonight Show, and 46 Years of Friendship by Ed McMahon [Biography] Price went from $0.91 to $1.01

The Caliphate by Jack Stewart [Adventure] Price went from $0.01 to $1.59

The Beard by Andersen Prunty [Absurdist Fiction] Price went from $0.99 to $3.99


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Suite Scarlett by Maureen Johnson [Young Adult]


----------



## pidgeon92

FYI, I have removed the chatter from this thread, and will continue to trim it so it sticks to the topic.

Thanks for understanding!


----------



## svsilentsun

Robert Kroese's Mercury Falls is 99 cents right now. He says it may go back up to $1.99 at the beginning of the year. I'm reading it now and it's really quite good.

Mercury Falls


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

All God's Creatures by Carolyn McSparren [Women's Fiction]

The Crossroads Cafe by Deborah Smith [Romance]

Mossy Creek by Various Authors [Southern Short Story Collection]

Murder Takes The Cake by Gayle Trent [Mystery]

Once Bitten by Kalayna Price [Paranormal Romance]

*Added Self-Published*

Mercury Falls by Robert Kroese - $0.99 [Humor Post-Apocalyptic]

---------------------



svsilentsun said:


> Robert Kroese's Mercury Falls is 99 cents right now. He says it may go back up to $1.99 at the beginning of the year. I'm reading it now and it's really quite good.
> 
> Mercury Falls


Added 



cyberspastic said:


> Amazing information... thanks!


Thank you! Spread the word if you can.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

The Queen's Dollmaker by Christine Trent [Historical Fiction]

The First Annual Grand Prairie Rabbit Festival by Ken Wheaton [Fiction Humor]


----------



## Sporadic

Looks like the Harlequin books have all been removed.

Come on 2010. We are ready for your free books 

*Added*

Exposure: A Novel by Brandilyn Collins [Christian Suspense]

Dark Pursuit by Brandilyn Collins [Christian Suspense]

Word Morph Volume 1 by Leonid Braginsky - $0.01 [Game]

*Removed*

A Very Special Delivery by Linda Goodnight [Romance] Price went from free to $3.99

Baby Bonanza by Maureen Child [Romance] Price went from free to $3.80

The Bride's Baby by Liz Fielding [Romance] Price went from free to $3.19

Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch by B.J. Daniels [Romantic Suspense] Price went from free to $3.99

The First Annual Grand Prairie Rabbit Festival by Ken Wheaton [Fiction Humor] Price went from free to $9.60

Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry [Romantic Suspense] Price went from free to $4.40

His Lady Mistress by Elizabeth Rolls [Romance] Price went from free to $4.40

Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart [Romance] Price went from free to $4.40

Irresistible Forces by Brenda Jackson [Romance] Price went from free to $4.79

Kiss Me Deadly by Michele Hauf [Romance] Price went from free to $4.20

Once a Cowboy by Linda Warren [Romance] Price went from free to $3.99

Price of Passion by Susan Napier [Romance] Price went from free to $3.60

The Queen's Dollmaker by Christine Trent [Historical Fiction] Price went from free to $9.60

Slow Hands by Leslie Kelly [Romance] Price went from free to $3.99

Snowbound by Janice Kay Johnson [Romance] Price went from free to $4.40

Speed Dating by Nancy Warren [NASCAR Romance] Price went from free to $4.32

Stranded with a Spy by Merline Lovelace [Romance] Price went from free to $3.99

The Voice: New Testament by Thomas Nelson [Bible Retelling] Price went from free to $7.99

Weaving Words by Kim Knox [Paranormal Erotica] Price went from $2.80

The Bride by Carolyn Davidson [Romance] Price went from $0.85 to $5.04

Death Notice by John Luciew - $0.99 [Crime Drama] *Removed from the Kindle Store*

*Removed Self-Published*

CYBERDROME by Joseph & David Rhea [Technothriller] Price went from $0.99 to $1.99

Saint Nicholas, The Christmas Story by Matthew Eldridge [Historical Fiction] Price went from $0.99 to $1.99


----------



## vrc84

Sporadic said:


> My Soul to Lose by Rachel Vincent [Paranormal]


This title would actually belong under the "Free Novellas/Short Stories" category. It's a short prequel to her YA paranormal series.


----------



## Sporadic

vrc84 said:


> This title would actually belong under the "Free Novellas/Short Stories" category. It's a short prequel to her YA paranormal series.


True. Thank you for bringing it to my attention, I'll move it. 

If anybody notices something that isn't right or a link is no longer working, please tell me. I'm only one guy and sometimes I mess up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Queen's Dollmaker is now showing at $9.60  as is the Rabbit Festival one.


----------



## Sporadic

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Queen's Dollmaker is now showing at $9.60 as is the Rabbit Festival one.


Both have already been removed 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,16096.msg333990.html#msg333990

I went through the whole list by hand.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

The Shunning (The Heritage of Lancaster County #1) by Beverly Lewis [Christian/Amish Fiction]

In My Place Condemned He Stood: Celebrating the Glory of Atonement by J.I. Packer [Christian Essays]

Summer of the Midnight Sun (Alaskan Quest #1) by Tracie Peterson [Christian Romance]

Gypsy Legacy: The Marquis by Denise Patrick [Romance]

*Added Self-Published*

Land of the Free by Jeffry S. Hepple - $0.99 [Historical Fiction]

Death of a Cure (A Thomas Briggs Novel) by Steven H. Jackson - $0.99 [Mystery]

Childproofed by Reese Reed - $0.99 [Chick lit]

Healing Touch by Jenna Anderson - $0.99 [Romance Novella]


----------



## Sporadic

*Added Self-Published*

The Haircut, a New Year's Tale by Donna Callea - $0.99 [Romance]

The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding by Jenna Elizabeth Johnson - $1 [Young Adult Fantasy]

*Removed*

Orcs by Stan Nicholls [Fantasy] Price went from $1 to $9.99



kevindorsey said:


> some very peculiar titles here


I don't get it


----------



## dpinmd

Sporadic said:


> The Angel Experiment (Maximum Ride, Book 1) by James Patterson [Adventure]


Sadly, this one is now $7.99. I should have "bought" it last week when I had the chance!


----------



## Sporadic

*Removed*

The Angel Experiment (Maximum Ride, Book 1) by James Patterson [Adventure] Price went from free to $7.99

Conspiracy in Kiev by Noel Hynd [Christian Mystery] Price went from free to $9.59

Dancing in the Moonlight by RaeAnne Thayne [Romance] Price went from free to $3.99

Midnight in Madrid by Noel Hynd [Christian Mystery] Price went from free to $9.59

Monday Night Jihad (Riley Covington Thriller Series #1) by Jason Elam & Steve Yohn [Suspense] Price went from free to $9.59

Not Your Mother's Slow Cooker Recipes for Entertaining by Julie Kaufmann [Cookbook] Price went from free to $9.99

Philippians: The Fellowship of the Gospel by Kent R. Hughes [Christian Exposition] Price went from free to $7.99

Vanish by Tom Pawlik [Inspirational Suspense] Price went from free to $8.79

My Soul to Lose by Rachel Vincent [Short Story Paranormal Romance] Price went from free to $2.39

Bought: One Island, One Bride by Susan Stephens [Romance] Price went from $0.70 to $3.40

*Price change*

Informing Communities: Sustaining Democracy in the Digital Age by The Knight Commission on the Information Needs of [Political] Price went from free to $0.80



dpinmd said:


> Sadly, this one is now $7.99. I should have "bought" it last week when I had the chance!


Thank you for the heads up. Turns out that's not the only book that is no longer free  I've never seen it this slow since I started this thread (almost a year ago elsewhere). The publishers need to get on board and release some new freebies.


----------



## JennaAnderson

I started a tag group titled '99 Cents' on Amazon. So far there are about 205 titles in that group.

I tried not to include public domain books but know I tagged a few. For some reason I just don't want to promote something that people can get for free. (I could be talked out of this.)

I also tried not to tag books 99 Cents if it is an introductory price.

Lots of great books - I'm sure many of them are ones you've all mentioned here already but worth checking out:

http://www.amazon.com/tag/99%20cents/products/ref=tag_tdp_ptcn_istp

Jenna


----------



## Sporadic

Alright! A bunch of new free books.

*Added*

Happiness: A Guide to Developing Life's Most Important Skill by Matthieu Ricard [Self-Help]

New Day, New You: 366 Devotions for Enjoying Everyday Life by Joyce Meyer [Self-Help]

The Good Mood Diet: Feel Great While You Lose Weight by Susan M Kleiner & Bob Condor [Self-Help]

Chasing Life: New Discoveries in the Search for Immortality to Help You Age Less Today by Sanjay Gupta [Self-Help]

12-Day Body Shaping Miracle: Change Your Shape, Transform Problem Areas, and Beat Fat for Good by Michael Thurmond [Self-Help]

UltraLongevity: The Seven-Step Program for a Younger, Healthier You by Mark Liponis [Self-Help]

Leslie Sansone's Eat Smart, Walk Strong: The Secrets to Effortless Weight Loss by Leslie Sansone [Self-Help]

Going Gray: What I Learned about Beauty, Sex, Work, Motherhood, Authenticity, and Everything Else That Really Matters by Anne Kreamer [Memoir Self-Esteem]



JennaAnderson said:


> I started a tag group titled '99 Cents' on Amazon. So far there are about 205 titles in that group.


Thanks for that.

I'll be honest, I don't have time to go through that right now but if you post any good standouts, I'll add them to the list.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

The One Year Love Language Minute Devotional by Gary Chapman [Christian Devotional]

Sunday Billy Sunday: A Memoir by Mark Wheaton - $0.99 [Horror]

*Added Self-Published*

The Ecomancer by Chris Jones - $0.99 [Technothriller]

Amber Page by Stacey Cochran - $0.99 [Young Adult Action]

The Cairo Conspiracy by Allen E. Wiesen - $0.99 [Suspense Thriller]

Identity Crisis by Debbi Mack - $0.99 [Mystery]


----------



## Sporadic

JennaAnderson said:


> Sporadic - no need for you to go through my list. I think your list is much better than mine.
> 
> Jenna


I wouldn't say that. We all have to start out somewhere and if it wasn't for the community (here and elsewhere) and almost a year of time, this list wouldn't be that impressive. There was a time when this was only the free books (no under $0.99 titles), had no genres, no just added tags and no tracking what was added/removed. Those were all community suggestions I implemented.

If there are any titles that I'm missing but you spotted, I would definitely be interested in hearing about them.

And keep up the good work on your own list. Remember Rome wasn't built in a day and a constant drop of water created the Grand Canyon and all that jazz


----------



## JennaAnderson

Sporadic said:


> If there are any titles that I'm missing but you spotted, I would definitely be interested in hearing about them.
> 
> And keep up the good work on your own list. Remember Rome wasn't built in a day and a constant drop of water created the Grand Canyon and all that jazz


This one is $0.99 and getting good reviews. Not sure if the price is introductory.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LLNDVY Quest for the Simurgh


----------



## Sporadic

I'm not going to add the *JUST ADDED!* tag to the re-added books.

*Re-added*

A Very Special Delivery by Linda Goodnight [Romance]

Baby Bonanza by Maureen Child [Romance]

The Bride's Baby by Liz Fielding [Romance]

Crime Scene at Cardwell Ranch by B.J. Daniels [Romantic Suspense]

Hide in Plain Sight by Marta Perry [Romantic Suspense]

His Lady Mistress by Elizabeth Rolls [Romance]

Homespun Bride by Jillian Hart [Romance]

Irresistible Forces by Brenda Jackson [Romance]

Kiss Me Deadly by Michele Hauf [Romance]

Once a Cowboy by Linda Warren [Romance]

Slow Hands by Leslie Kelly [Romance]

Speed Dating by Nancy Warren [NASCAR Romance]

Dancing in the Moonlight by RaeAnne Thayne [Romance]

My Soul to Lose by Rachel Vincent [Short Story Paranormal Romance]

*Added Self-Published*

Quest for the Simurgh by Marva Dasef - $0.99 [Young Adult Fantasy]

The Bum Magnet by K.L. Brady - $0.99 [Chick Lit]



JennaAnderson said:


> This one is $0.99 and getting good reviews. Not sure if the price is introductory.


Added. Thank you


----------



## Sporadic

This whole "hey these are free *a few hours later* no they aren't" game is getting old.

*Removed*

12-Day Body Shaping Miracle: Change Your Shape, Transform Problem Areas, and Beat Fat for Good by Michael Thurmond [Self-Help] Price went from free to $1.99

All God's Creatures by Carolyn McSparren [Women's Fiction] Price went from free to $6.40

Chasing Life: New Discoveries in the Search for Immortality to Help You Age Less Today by Sanjay Gupta [Self-Help] Price went from free to $1.99

The Crossroads Cafe by Deborah Smith [Romance] Price went from free to $9.99

Going Gray: What I Learned about Beauty, Sex, Work, Motherhood, Authenticity, and Everything Else That Really Matters by Anne Kreamer [Memoir Self-Esteem] Price went from free to $1.99

The Good Mood Diet: Feel Great While You Lose Weight by Susan M Kleiner & Bob Condor [Self-Help] Price went from free to $2.99

Happiness: A Guide to Developing Life's Most Important Skill by Matthieu Ricard [Self-Help] Price went from free to $1.99

Leslie Sansone's Eat Smart, Walk Strong: The Secrets to Effortless Weight Loss by Leslie Sansone [Self-Help] Price went from free to $1.99

Mossy Creek by Various Authors [Southern Short Story Collection] Price went from free to $7.18

New Day, New You: 366 Devotions for Enjoying Everyday Life by Joyce Meyer [Self-Help] Price went from free to $2.99

Once Bitten by Kalayna Price [Paranormal Romance] Price went from free to $9.99

UltraLongevity: The Seven-Step Program for a Younger, Healthier You by Mark Liponis [Self-Help] Price went from free to $1.99

*Removed from the Kindle store*

Murder Takes The Cake by Gayle Trent [Mystery]

Aaron's Storybook #1: The Legend of Lightning Larry by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

Aaron's Storybook #2: The Legend of Slappy Hooper by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

Aaron's Storybook #3: The Baker's Dozen by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]

Aaron's Storybook #4: The Gifts of Wali Dad by Aaron Shepard - $0.01 [Children's Fiction]


----------



## esper_d

Some penny ones I found, that I don't think are on here. (sorry if any of these are already here!)

http://www.amazon.com/Acupressure-Relieving-Hangovers-MobileReference-ebook/dp/B0016IXMOG/ref=kinw_tu_recs_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2 $0.01

http://www.amazon.com/Self-Publishing-101-Bookstores-ebook/dp/B002YCE6IE/ref=kinw_tu_recs_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/The-Starfish-Manifesto-ebook/dp/B002VHI8YA/ref=kinw_tu_recs_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003211HO2/ref=s9_newr_gw_tr03?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-6&pf_rd_r=082E49FKTJHR9RVFP8RA&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938731&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/Thaw-ebook/dp/B0030F1AMY/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/BARRACUDA-ebook/dp/B001U9S98U/ref=pd_sim_kinc_55?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

http://www.amazon.com/A-Zombie-Book-Sampler-ebook/dp/B002JB3EEC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

and one $0.25 one
http://www.amazon.com/MURDER-TOO-SMALL-novel-ebook/dp/B000O78OAC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_29?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## cheerio

esper_d said:


> http://www.amazon.com/A-Zombie-Book-Sampler-ebook/dp/B002JB3EEC/ref=pd_sim_kinc_12?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


Sampler?


----------



## Nathan Sugbury

That's a huge list.

May I suggest The Resurrection of Deacon Shader by Derek Prior which costs $1 but has yet to be included:











The Resurrection of Deacon Shader


----------



## esper_d

http://www.amazon.com/Shortcuts-Features-Kindle-Friendly-Websites-ebook/dp/B00256Z3CM/ref=kinw_tu_ts_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## KittyClaude

Exposure http://www.amazon.com/Exposure-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B002AKPFYY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264388843&sr=1-2
Dark Pursuit http://www.amazon.com/Dark-Pursuit-ebook/dp/B001FA0GBM/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1264388843&sr=1-5

Are not free anymore...


----------



## Sporadic

Thank you everybody for your tips and I apologize for not being here for the past few days. I've been busy in the real world.  Update incoming.

*Price change*

The Kiribati Test by Stacey Cochran [Science Fiction Thriller] Price went from free to $0.01

A Writer's Journey in Poetry & Prose by Gregory Bernard Banks [Autobiography] Price went from $1 to $0.99

*Removed*

Dark Pursuit by Brandilyn Collins [Christian Suspense] Price went from free to $9.59

Exposure: A Novel by Brandilyn Collins [Christian Suspense] Price went from free to $9.59

Gypsy Legacy: The Marquis by Denise Patrick [Romance] Price went from free to $5.20

The One Year Love Language Minute Devotional by Gary Chapman [Christian Devotional] Price went from free to $9.99

Suite Scarlett by Maureen Johnson [Young Adult] Price went from free to $7.19

*Removed Self-Published*

A Lifetime of Vengeance by P. J. Grondin [Suspense Thriller] Price went from $0.99 to $2.99

Dear Jane Letters by Amanda Hamm [Romance] Price went from $0.99 to $3.99

Land of the Free by Jeffry S. Hepple [Historical Fiction] Price went from $0.99 to $2.00

Phoenix Tales: Stories of Death & Life by Gregory Bernard Banks - $0.99 [Short Story Collection] Price went from $0.99 to $3.99

Tightening the Knot by Amanda Hamm [Romance] Price went from $0.99 to $3.99

Zero Station: A Science Fiction Novella by Amanda Hamm - $0.99 [Novella Science Fiction] Price went from $0.99 to $1.99

The Legend of Oescienne - The Finding by Jenna Elizabeth Johnson [Young Adult Fantasy] Price went from $1 to $4.29

-----------

Added section coming after I finish read a short story on my Kindle


----------



## slimtinjin

Amazon both gives away free ebooks but also sells the same titles online. How does that work? Do they start charging once a free title becomes popular?

I personally prefer *Manybooks.net* and *project Gutenberg.org*. If anyone wants to look at my own list of 150 of the most popular and critically praised books in English literature it's here http://bit.ly/8u1L7y  and each entry will link you to three different free ebook sites to download from.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Daisy Chain: A Novel by Mary E. DeMuth [Christian Mystery]

Peculiar Treasures by Robin Jones Gunn [Christian Romance]

Velvet Elvis by Rob Bell [Christian Theology]

Talk of the Town by Lisa Wingate [Christian Romance]

John Newton: From Disgrace to Amazing Grace by Jonathan Aitken [Christian Biography]

Icy Heat: A Heat Series Story by Leigh Wyndfield [Erotica]

The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen [Christian Historical Fiction]

*Added Self-Published*

Ordinary World by Elisa Lorello - $0.99 [Contemporary Romance]

The Seasoning of Rebecca by Claude Limoges - $0.99 [Historical Fiction]

*Removed*

Already Dead: A Novel by Charlie Huston [Vampire Hard-Boiled Mystery] Price went from free to $9.99

In My Place Condemned He Stood: Celebrating the Glory of Atonement by J.I. Packer [Christian Essays] Price went from free to $7.99

The Renovation: Carter Mansion (Project Restoration Series, Book 1) by Terri Kraus [Christian Romance] Price went from free to $9.99

The Shunning (The Heritage of Lancaster County #1) by Beverly Lewis [Christian/Amish Fiction] Price went from free to $6.99

Summer of the Midnight Sun (Alaskan Quest #1) by Tracie Peterson [Christian Romance] Price went from free to $9.99

Wit'ch Fire by James Clemens [Fantasy] Price went from free to $6.39


----------



## cheerio

A Lifetime of Vengeance by P. J. Grondin [Suspense Thriller] Price went from $0.99 to $2.99

Ill pay the extra


----------



## loca

Cobbie said:


> Sporadic, a very special Happy Birthday to you today! You are much appreciated here.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!


Definitely, HPB and thanks for your work.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Devotions for Lent by Tyndale House [Christian Devotional]

Change the World: Recovering the Message and Mission of Jesus by Michael B Slaughter [Christian Planning]

Star Wars: Lost Tribe of the Sith #3: Paragon by Jack Johnson Miller [Short Story Science Fiction]



Cobbie said:


> Sporadic, a very special Happy Birthday to you today! You are much appreciated here.
> 
> Have a wonderful day!





loca said:


> Definitely, HPB and thanks for your work.


Thanks guys


----------



## MariaESchneider

Happy Belated!

Final Solution Jason Michael Hiaeshutter

http://www.amazon.com/FINAL-SOLUTION-ebook/dp/B002LSIXTE/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Jay Hartman

I see that our short story from author Anne Brooke is currently missing from the list:

Title: How To Eat Fruit
Author: Anne Brooke
Publisher: Untreed Reads
Price: $1.00

*The Blurb:*

_When Jacob meets an unknown woman in a cafe, he begins a series of sensual encounters, the like of which he has never experienced before. During that summer, he learns many things but, when autumn comes, will he have learned enough to stay with her?_

We'd very much appreciate it if you would add the title to the list!

Best,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC
http://www.untreedreads.com


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

More Blood, More Sweat and Another Cup of Tea by Tom Reynolds [Memoir]

The Equivoque Principle by Darren Craske [Mystery]

The Joy of Pregnancy: The Complete, Candid, and Reassuring Companion for Parents-to-Be by Tori Kropp [Women's Health]

Love Yourself and Let the Other Person Have It Your Way by Lawrence Crane & Lester Levenson [Self-Help]

Economic Report of the President by Council of Economic Advisers [Analysis]

Daring Chloe (Getaway Girls #1) by Laura Jensen Walker [Christian Fiction]

Off the Record by Elizabeth White [Christian Romance]

Wolf Signs: Granite Lake Wolves, Book 1 by Vivian Arend [Paranormal Romance]

*Added Self-Published*

FINAL SOLUTION by Jason Michael Hiaeshutter - $0.99 [Suspense Thriller]

*Removed*

Daisy Chain: A Novel by Mary E. DeMuth [Christian Mystery] Price went from free to $9.59

Icy Heat: A Heat Series Story by Leigh Wyndfield [Erotica] Price went from free to $3.60

Peculiar Treasures by Robin Jones Gunn [Christian Romance] Price went from free to $8.99

Velvet Elvis by Rob Bell [Christian Theology] Price went from free to $9.59

*Price Change Self-Published*

Admiral's Ghost: Book One in the Onyalum Series by NB VanYoos  [Science Fiction] Price went from $1 to $0.99

The Summoner by Gregory Bernard Banks [Short Story Science Fiction] Price went from $1 to $0.99

Tiger's Curse by Colleen Houck [Paranormal Romance] Price went from $1 to $0.99

*Removed Self-Published*

THE BRANK OF KHOSADAM by Jon F. Merz - $0.99 [Short Story Horror] Price went from $0.99 to $1.99

The Feathery by Bill Flynn [Golf Murder Mystery] Price went from $0.99 to $2.99

PRISONER 392 by Jon F. Merz [Short Story Thriller] Price went from $0.99 to $1.99

Time Storm 2012: Atlantis and the Mayan Prophecy by Juliann Farnsworth [Science Fiction] Price went from $0.99 to $2.99

Dragon's Awakening (High Council) by Dawn Ibanez - $1 [Fantasy] *Removed from Kindle store*

When Angels Cry by Maria Rachel Hooley - $1 [Romance] *Removed from Kindle store*


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Amberville with Bonus Material by Tim Davys [Noir Thriller]

Dead Witch Walking (The Hollows, Book 1) by Kim Harrison [Paranormal Romance]

The Almost True Story of Ryan Fisher: A Novel by Rob Stennett [Christian Satire]

My Name Is Russell Fink by Michael Snyder [Christian Lad Lit]


----------



## Bonnie Glover

Great list.  Thanks I see some attractive titles.


----------



## ValeriGail

These aren't on the list, and are pretty good books.

Self Published, .99 each. Historical or Western Romance. 
Ruth Ann Nordin

Eye Of the beholder









His Redemming Bride









Loving Eliza









She has more books, all are .99 in kindle form (has put out some in paper back).

I'd love it if you'd add these!


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Saving Sailor: A Novel by Renee Riva [Christian Young Adult Fiction]



Bonnie Glover said:


> Great list. Thanks I see some attractive titles.


Thank you 



ValeriGail said:


> I'd love it if you'd add these!


I'll add these some time in the future.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

Battle Of The Network Zombies by Mark Henry [Urban Fantasy]

Cool Like That: A So For Real Novel by Nikki Carter [Young Adult Romance]

You Can't Stop Me by Max Allan Collins & Matthew Clemens [Suspense]

Petals From The Sky by Mingmei Yip [Historical Fiction]

Demonfire by Kate Douglas [Paranormal Romance]

Primitive by Mark Nykanen [Thriller]

As Young As We Feel: A Novel by Melody Carlson [Christian Chick Lit]

A Bride Most Begrudging by Deeanne Gist [Romance]

Operation Sheba: Super Agent Series, Book 1 by Misty Evans [Romantic Suspense]

Booth's Sister by Jane Singer [Historical Fiction]

*Removed*

The Almost True Story of Ryan Fisher: A Novel by Rob Stennett [Christian Satire] Price went from free to $8.79

The Apothecary's Daughter by Julie Klassen [Christian Historical Fiction] Price went from free to $9.99

Change the World: Recovering the Message and Mission of Jesus by Michael B Slaughter [Christian Planning] Price went from free to $9.99

Daring Chloe (Getaway Girls #1) by Laura Jensen Walker [Christian Fiction] Price went from free to $9.59

Devotions for Lent by Tyndale House [Christian Devotional] Price went from free to $1.59

John Newton: From Disgrace to Amazing Grace by Jonathan Aitken [Christian Biography] Price went from free to $7.99

My Name Is Russell Fink by Michael Snyder [Christian Lad Lit] Price went from free to $7.99

Off the Record by Elizabeth White [Christian Romance] Price went from free to $8.79

Talk of the Town by Lisa Wingate [Christian Romance] Price went from free to $9.99

Wolf Signs: Granite Lake Wolves, Book 1 by Vivian Arend [Paranormal Romance] Price went from free to $2.80

*Price change*

God is Closer Than You Think by Mike Darretta [Christian] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

The Magic Flyswatter: A Superhero Tale of Africa, Retold from the Mwindo Epic by Aaron Shepard [Children's Fiction] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

The Monkey King: A Superhero Tale of China, Retold from The Journey to the West by Aaron Shepard [Children's Fiction] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

The Mountain of Marvels: A Celtic Tale of Magic, Retold from The Mabinogion by Aaron Shepard [Children's Fiction] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

Pacific Avenue by Anne L. Watson [Literary Fiction] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

Skeeter: A Cat Tale by Anne L. Watson [Humor] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

The Songs of Power: A Finnish Tale of Magic, Retold from the Kalevala by Aaron Shepard [Children's Fiction] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

Soul Identity by Dennis Batchelder [Technothriller] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99

Timothy Tolliver and the Bully Basher by Aaron Shepard [Children's Fiction] Price went from $0.01 to $0.99



loca said:


> Keep 'em coming guys


Ok


----------



## Jay Hartman

Sporadic,

The following titles of ours are not in your master list. Could you make sure they are added? Each are only $1:

Dancing With Lions by Anne Brooke
http://www.amazon.com/Dancing-with-Lions-ebook/dp/B003A4IDT8

How To Eat Fruit by Anne Brooke
http://www.amazon.com/How-To-Eat-Fruit-ebook/dp/B00381AL6Q

Thanks,
Jay Hartman
Editor-In-Chief
Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC


----------



## Sporadic

Jay Hartman said:


> Sporadic,
> 
> The following titles of ours are not in your master list. Could you make sure they are added? Each are only $1:
> 
> Thanks,
> Jay Hartman
> Editor-In-Chief
> Untreed Reads Publishing, LLC


Jay,

Please refer to the original post in this thread for the reason why I ignored your last post and why I won't add those on your recommendation only.



Sporadic said:


> *If you are a self-publishing author, do not bring up your own book(s). Have one of your readers suggest it to me and than I will add it!*


Thanks


----------



## wahoosmiles

Hey, I just finished an awesome Christian Romance book, The Bargain. It says it is self published and is being sold for only .99. You might want to add it to your list. I LOVE this book!! You seem to be putting all the details down, so here is the book trailer for it too. 



http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=the+bargain+jacqueline+winslow Hope the links work. Awesome job, by the way promoting all of the Kindle Specials.


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

The Someday List (Jubilant Soul Series #1) by Stacy Hawkins Adams [Christian Romance]

Moonstone by Marilee Brothers [Young Adult Fantasy]

*Added Self-Published*

The Third Kiss: Dorian's Dream by Heather Killough-Walden - $1 [Paranormal Romance]

The Bargain by Jacqueline Winslow - $0.99 [Romance]

With This Ring, I Thee Dread by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

An Inconvenient Marriage by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

An Unlikely Place for Love: The Revised Version by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

Loving Eliza by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

Romancing Adrienne by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

Meant To Be by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

His Redeeming Bride by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

Falling In Love With Her Husband by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]

Eye of the Beholder by Ruth Ann Nordin - $0.99 [Romance]


----------



## Sporadic

*Added*

The Dark Tide (With Bonus Material) by Andrew Gross [Suspense]

Rides a Dread Legion (with Bonus Material) by Raymond E. Feist [Fantasy]

Take One (Above The Line Series #1) by Karen Kingsbury [Christian Romance]

A Rush of Wings (A Rush of Wings Series #1) by Kristen Heitzmann [Christian Romance]

A Passion Most Pure (Daughters of Boston, Book 1) by Julie Lessman [Christian Romance]

*Removed*

A Bride Most Begrudging by Deeanne Gist [Romance] Price went from free to $9.99

As Young As We Feel: A Novel by Melody Carlson [Christian Chick Lit] Price went from free to $9.99

Atomic Lobster by Tim Dorsey [Slapstick Action] *Removed from the Kindle store*

Battle Of The Network Zombies by Mark Henry [Urban Fantasy] Price went from free to $9.60

Booth's Sister by Jane Singer [Historical Fiction] Price went from free to $8.00

Cool Like That: A So For Real Novel by Nikki Carter [Young Adult Romance] Price went from free to $6.40

Demonfire by Kate Douglas [Paranormal Romance] Price went from free to $4.47

The Equivoque Principle by Darren Craske [Mystery] Price went from free to $3.13

Operation Sheba: Super Agent Series, Book 1 by Misty Evans [Romantic Suspense] Price went from free to $4.40

Petals From The Sky by Mingmei Yip [Historical Fiction] Price went from free to $9.60

Primitive by Mark Nykanen [Thriller] Price went from free to $9.99

The Someday List (Jubilant Soul Series #1) by Stacy Hawkins Adams [Christian Romance] Price went from free to $9.99

You Can't Stop Me by Max Allan Collins & Matthew Clemens [Suspense] Price went from free to $4.47


----------



## moosebegab

Hi,

Thought you might want to add:

http://www.amazon.com/Lucky-is-Lost-ebook/dp/B003BVIZCK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1268665230&sr=1-4

Lucky is Lost
by Marshall Thornton
self published
99c thriller
added to amazon 3/15


----------



## tlshaw

ValeriGail said:


> These aren't on the list, and are pretty good books.
> 
> Self Published, .99 each. Historical or Western Romance.
> Ruth Ann Nordin
> 
> Eye Of the beholder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His Redemming Bride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving Eliza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has more books, all are .99 in kindle form (has put out some in paper back).
> 
> I'd love it if you'd add these!


These are also free on Ruth Ann Nordin's website: http://ruthannnordin.com/free_ebooks


----------



## KathyB

I just found this one: Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison
http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Witch-Walking-Hollows-ebook/dp/B000UMVN0O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Toronto_LV

Fantastic list... this is just what I was looking for.. thanks for posting


----------



## Toronto_LV

Fantasy novel Firefly Island







by Daniel Arenson is now listed at $0.99.


----------



## RobinGoodfellow

Here's a romance novel at $0.99 by Christina Crooks.

Thrill of the Chase


----------



## geoffthomas

Please add the following to your list:
Cyberdrome by Joseph Rhea and David Rhea [Science Fiction Thriller]
link: http://www.amazon.com/CYBERDROME-ebook/dp/B0012Q6G5Y

A nice work for only $.99 through June he has said.

Just sayin.....


----------



## edwardgtalbot

I read a great 99 cent horror short story that can be added - Portrait of the Dead Countess by Jennifer Hudock

http://www.amazon.com/Portrait-Dead-Countess-ebook/dp/B003DQPMJM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272419411&sr=8-4

She has some other 99 cent stories as well - one of them is in line in my kindle after I get through a few more


----------



## MissStar

KathyB said:


> I just found this one: Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison
> http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Witch-Walking-Hollows-ebook/dp/B000UMVN0O/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


I don't know if it's still under a $1, but I actually have this as a dtb, and I love it.


----------



## PraiseGod13

MissStarlaMae said:


> I don't know if it's still under a $1, but I actually have this as a dtb, and I love it.


Looks like Dead Witch Walking by Kim Harrison is $7.99 now


----------



## geoffthomas

I think with Sporadic not only not maintaining the list, but not reminding us about the rules people seem to have felt free to do it "their way".

Too bad, it was a good idea and a good resource.

Just sayin......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Sporadic has said to me that he will be back maintaining it and gave me the option to nonsticky it.  I think I will remove self promotion at a minimum, and if he hasn't come back by the end of the month I will nonsticky it.  Please, folks, no self promotion here.

Thanks.

Betsy


----------



## Francis

Just to let you guys know -- the second book in the Luthiel's Song series -- "The War of Mists" just went to .99 cents on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Luthiels-Song-War-Mists-ebook/dp/B002IKKXMK/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Sporadic

Sorry about disappearing. I am working and putting all of my energy into getting my life back on track and getting a dream of mine going. As a result, everything (including this list) had to go on the backburner.

Bad news is I won't be able to resume it and my Kindle will be the next thing on the chopping block. 

Hopefully somebody will pick up the reins and do their own list or even better, automate it.

It was a nice year run.

I hope all of you the best in the future,
Charlie R


----------



## pidgeon92

foreverjuly said:


> I'm just seeing this list for the first time, you can add the first novel in my series, which goes for 99 cents.
> 
> Thanks so much for your hard work! Hopefully your life is thoroughly on track now! I'd be interested to know what this dream is you've kickstarted.


a) Please read the original post, and note that self-promotion is not allowed in this thread.

b) If you read the last post by Sporadic more closely, you will notice that he is NOT resuming updating this thread.


----------



## SharonK

Sporadic said:


> *Added*
> 
> The Dark Tide (With Bonus Material) by Andrew Gross [Suspense]
> 
> Rides a Dread Legion (with Bonus Material) by Raymond E. Feist [Fantasy]
> 
> Take One (Above The Line Series #1) by Karen Kingsbury [Christian Romance]
> 
> A Rush of Wings (A Rush of Wings Series #1) by Kristen Heitzmann [Christian Romance]
> 
> A Passion Most Pure (Daughters of Boston, Book 1) by Julie Lessman [Christian Romance]


I haven't been here in awhile and just checked on these books. The last three now cost to purchase and the first two aren't available in the U.S. I don't understand that. Can you explain it further if you do? Thanks.

S.


----------



## pidgeon92

SharonK said:


> I haven't been here in awhile and just checked on these books. The last three now cost to purchase and the first two aren't available in the U.S. I don't understand that. Can you explain it further if you do? Thanks.
> 
> S.


The post is from March. Books/prices come and go on Amazon regularly. Please note that this thread is no longer be updated.


----------

